# Item's for younger artsy crowd



## Melharma (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm going to be a vendor in an art event in a couple months and if it goes well I'll do it every month.  It's a bit of a younger crowd very artsy.  I'm starting to think about some things I could make that's geared toward this crowd.  I was thinking of maybe some body glitter?  A vendor friend of mine has a booth there and she sells kids bows and accessories for you hair and she does very well (people buy it for themselves not for the kids!) Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 30, 2011)

NG has a tutorial on how to make solid glitter perfume. Would something like this work?

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/mas ... idperf.pdf

Maybe something like Love Dust? Also, I see you make soap, bombs, salts and bubble bath. Those might appeal to younger people.


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 1, 2011)

I immediately thought of doing white soap bars with colorful chunky embeds.  Sort of like an abstract painting.

Lotion bars would probably do well, for people who want to put on lotion but are very active and so need something that can easily travel with them.


----------



## dieSpinne (Nov 2, 2011)

lip glistener, 
body glitter,
Lotion bars,
Flavored body balms (like a lip balm but for the body... trust me on this one... it's a hit with the college age crowd.) 
fun soaps in exotic shapes (ummm... use your imagination, but remember that avante-garde young people have a few common themes that run through their minds more or less constantly...and sex isn't the only one in there. Break some rules to gain their favor.) 
Anything that appeals to the "Inner Child".
Anything that appeals to the "Inner Trout" or "Inner Magpie".


----------



## Melharma (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome everyone, all the ideas are great!!  I'm going to work on fun soaps, lotion bars and flavored body balm.  I've never heard of a flavored body balm, are they solid or liquid??


----------

